
FB Says No Evidence So Far That Attackers Accessed 3rd Party Apps WithLogin - atlasunshrugged
https://newsroom.fb.com/news/2018/10/facebook-login-update/
======
atlasunshrugged
"We’ve had questions about what exactly this attack means for the apps using
Facebook Login. We have now analyzed our logs for all third-party apps
installed or logged in during the attack we discovered last week. That
investigation has so far found no evidence that the attackers accessed any
apps using Facebook Login.

Any developer using our official Facebook SDKs — and all those that have
regularly checked the validity of their users’ access tokens – were
automatically protected when we reset people’s access tokens. However, out of
an abundance of caution, as some developers may not use our SDKs — or
regularly check whether Facebook access tokens are valid — we’re building a
tool to enable developers to manually identify the users of their apps who may
have been affected, so that they can log them out." \- Guy Rosen, VP Product
Management

